# Finished thunder columns



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Just finished my thunder columns didn't turn out quite how i wanted but darkness hides a multitude of sins (I hope). They are based on Zombie's design and i will have more pics once they are set out in the cemetary and operational.








Happy haunting coffin_creature


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW! I never thought in a million years anyone else would ever successfully build a set of these! Good job man, you deserve a BIG pat on the back for that.

They look pretty tall too... how big are they?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good job coffin_creature! They will be a nice addition to your haunt.


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

ty for your comments as for size i have a real iron fence around my yard so with the tops they are over 6 feet tall and made out of 3/4 inch ply with foam tops (the reason for such a heavy wood is it was FREE the best kind of wood) lol
happy haunting coffin_creature


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Those are great.
My only suggestion (and it's just that..a suggestion..these already look stunning) would be how cool it would be to have a couple "rings" hanging (one on either side of the columns). The rings could be made of those foam "rings" you find in the floral dept. at wal-mart...painted to look rusted. Then just attach them to some kind of base...just a thought. Again, wow.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My only suggestion is that they come to my house for the winter. You may not see them again, but you can always make a better pair.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice! 

I need 4 of those. They will have to wait until next year though. I just need to dress up four medium sized house speakers for now.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice CC. Is all the stonework just painted on. I'll have to look up Zombies how to on just what they do. Are they thunder and lightning machines also?


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Job CC,

Where did you get the woofers for the columns? Parts Express?

Maybe next year I can try and build a couple of these. 

I hope mine come out as good as yours and Zombie-f's>

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

The stone work is just painted on and airbrushed and the woofers came from a clearance place around here called xs-cargo they are 12" 700watt subs got them for 19.99 each canadian (so like 25 cents U.S. lol), and yes vlad they do the thunder and lightning too.


----------

